# stick blenders



## trishwosere (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, I am a newbie...I'll admit it, and now I'm gonna show my ignorance,I note that many of you use stick blenders to speed up trace, what I need to know is will any stick blender suffice or do I need a top of the range stainless steel one?
 :? 

Many thanks in advance for a reply


----------



## lsg (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a cheap Hamilton Beach stick blender that I bought at Walmart.  I have used to for several years.


----------



## trishwosere (Apr 3, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> I have a cheap Hamilton Beach stick blender that I bought at Walmart.  I have used to for several years.



Many thanks but I am the U.K and (unfortunately) don't have the Walmart shops here, so is it a metal one or a plastic one?


----------



## lsg (Apr 3, 2011)

It is a cheap plastic model.


----------



## trishwosere (Apr 3, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> It is a cheap plastic model.



thank you :wink:


----------



## shamrocksoaps (Apr 12, 2011)

just want to throw this out there - I stopped by Goodwill today and lucked out - found a 2nd cheap plastic one for when I eventually kill the 1st - I don't want to be stuck in the middle w/o a backup.  Goodwill rocks!  

  HTH


----------



## MsSharLee (Jun 15, 2011)

I have three stick blenders that I got at Yard Sales that I've been using for years ... oh I take that back I have 2.  I melted one making liquid soap.  After the liquid soap incident I bought a more expensive Waring Pro from eBay that has a stainless steel shaft that I LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 15, 2011)

If you can afford stainless steel, it's the better way to go. Plastic can warp, melt or pick up fragrances over time.


----------



## Araseth (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought this cheap one from sainsbury's when I started in case I didn't want to carry on with soaping (lol so the opposite). http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/sho..._blender_with_metal_stem.html?hnav=4294960930

But I got given this one the other day: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00023C4ZY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 
Which works a lot better for the long blending process of liquid soap. It's faster and quieter.

I also like that I have two, in case one gets too hot I can swap them over.


----------



## shella (Jan 30, 2013)

hello
i am a newbie and yes i bought the cheapest one i could find and it melted the first time i used it. i was lucky i had a back up i am now looking for a stainless steel one. lol


----------



## SueSoap (Feb 10, 2013)

I have several stick blenders that I got at Goodwill.  They all work, and I will never be without one when I need it.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 10, 2013)

My first one was a cheap one I purchased at Walmart, seemed to get a lot of air bubbles the older it got.  Just bought a Cuisnart and no air bubbles anymore...yippee!  I think you get what you pay for, I believe Judymoody posted some pics showing the difference between stick blenders.


----------



## songwind (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm also just getting started, but something occurred to me. Would it be feasible to get a steel paint-stirring bit for my power drill instead?


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 27, 2013)

yes, i have known a soaper to use a drill bit to stir their soap.  I have been through a couple, one by kalorik burned within minutes of my soap but now love my kitchen aide with the removable stainless steel shaft.


----------



## MountNView (Feb 27, 2013)

I picked mine up at Goodwill too for $4 buck!


----------



## songwind (Feb 27, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> yes, i have known a soaper to use a drill bit to stir their soap.  I have been through a couple, one by kalorik burned within minutes of my soap but now love my kitchen aide with the removable stainless steel shaft.



Thanks!


----------



## Rigneylane (Feb 28, 2013)

I use a heavy plastic stick-blender before trace, just pulsing it on for 5-15 seconds, then hand stir to save on the blender, and alternate like that.  Here's a tip that works for me:  around trace, I use a regular electric hand beater to mix in the fragrance oils and superfat ingredients.  It does a good job thoroughly blending things in evenly in the thicker-traced soap without burning out the stick blender.


----------

